# new agility title



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Jackson gave me a lovely birthday present - a double Q and his OA title. Perfect way to spend the day with my boy.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Awesome, great job both of you!!


----------



## goldenca (Jan 31, 2011)

Congratulations…and what a fine handsome dog you have in Jackson.
We just started agility competitions and are in Novice JWW with only 1 Q so far.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Congratulations! Great photo. Oh, and happy birthday, too!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Congratulations - a blue, a Q and a title  Beautiful picture & happy birthday


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

What a beauty and talented to boot. Congrats


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Congratulations and Happy Birthday. I could tell from the photo before looking at his string of titles that he was a good Companion Dog. Love the expression in his eyes.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Congrats good job from you both!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Nice work and great picture! Congrats!!


----------

